# Pulled a 180



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey guys I just noticed my hedgie has just pulled a 180 with his schedule. He is coming out during the day and going to sleep at night when he usually came out. He is eating normally poops are fine and is dirnking right. Only thing different is he switched times. Anything i should be worried about?


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Do you have him on the same light schedule, getting 12-14 hours of light during the day? It could be something to do with the lighting.
Then again, it could just be hedgie preference. My hedgie doesn't care if it's day or night: if he wants to get up and eat/run, he's going to get up and do it even if all the lights are on in the room. Young hedgies tend to get up during the day more often than adults, so it could be that he's just getting up when he feels like it.
I'm sure others have more experience and advice about this; those are just the first couple of things that came to mind for me. Is he still coming out at night too, just a little later than normal? Or is he actually sleeping all night?


----------



## 2SloSHOs (Nov 16, 2008)

The lighting schedule is the same as it has been, im not to sure if hes coming out later at night or not. Ive been up as late as 3am and he wasent out and i wake up about 9 and hes still sleeping. Maybe my Hedgie is a weirdo and likes to be awake with everyone else


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

The employees at the pet store I got Oscar from would wake him up at 8am to give him his food and water, so my Hegie is up in the morning instead of night.
But yours has been getting up at night regularly so...I dont know...im sorry


----------

